# Salary cheques???



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello,

I have been working in advance of obtaining my residency visa - unfortunately due to the usual red tape it has been delayed. I now have 3 salary cheques payable to me which I am unable to cash as I am only on a visitors visa. 

Any suggestions?  Failing being able to cash them here I will need to see whether I can bank them back home in the UK


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

i was on visit Visa before and i was able to cash my cheques by showing my original passport...dont know if the rule has been changed recently !!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

There is no regulation as far as I am aware of that would impede you to cash cheques. Did you try the other banks ?

You can open a savings account (does not require residence visa) and throw the cheques there. See how it goes.


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

anne_m said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been working in advance of obtaining my residency visa - unfortunately due to the usual red tape it has been delayed. I now have 3 salary cheques payable to me which I am unable to cash as I am only on a visitors visa.
> 
> Any suggestions?  Failing being able to cash them here I will need to see whether I can bank them back home in the UK


I've cashed a cheque when I was on a visit visa. I don't think it matters whether you have a visa or not as long as you have your passport


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

hiitsjudy said:


> I've cashed a cheque when I was on a visit visa. I don't think it matters whether you have a visa or not as long as you have your passport


Well you would need a bank account if it is a crossed/ account payee cheque. Try opening a savings bank account which can be done before a residency visa. You might also need a letter from the employer stating that the visa is applied for.


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks all - the thing is I'm only on a temp contract so not getting a visa through the company. As far as they are aware I am on my husbands sponsorship, which I was before he changed jobs and now we are struggling to get my visa sorted (due to my hubby working in a saif zone).


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Again, the VISA status is not a requirement for cashing cheques. You can ask your employer to cash the cheques for you. It is just another option.

The Bank would only request your document (passport) just to validate that you are the person. This is called Know Your Customer policy.

Which bank told you that you cannot cash your cheques because of your VISA status just out of curiosity ?




anne_m said:


> Thanks all - the thing is I'm only on a temp contract so not getting a visa through the company. As far as they are aware I am on my husbands sponsorship, which I was before he changed jobs and now we are struggling to get my visa sorted (due to my hubby working in a saif zone).


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Again, the VISA status is not a requirement for cashing cheques. You can ask your employer to cash the cheques for you. It is just another option.
> 
> The Ban would only request your document (passport) just to validate that you are the person. This is called Know Your Customer policy.
> 
> Which bank told you that you cannot cash your cheques because of your VISA status just out of curiosity ?


My hubby actually told me that - not sure how he knows as his salary goes directly into his bank account. I just didn't want to go to the bank and try and then they find out i'm working on a visit visa which as far as I am aware you are not supposed to do. 

Re asking my employer - they employed me thinking I already had a visa (which I did at the time I started) so not sure how well it would be received to find out that I haven't :boxing:

Oh apparently he spoke to HSBC here about it and that's what he was told - although we haven't physically tried to bank them!

I did ask whether the cheque could be made payable to my hubby & they we could just pay it into his account but they're not prepared to do that. Apparently it has to be payable to me.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

anne_m said:


> My hubby actually told me that - not sure how he knows as his salary goes directly into his bank account. I just didn't want to go to the bank and try and then they find out i'm working on a visit visa which as far as I am aware you are not supposed to do.


You should not be afraid. You employer should. If they hired you without validating that you were supposed to have your papers in order they are liable not you. 

I do understand, however, your concern.

Why don't you do this ?

Go with your hubby to his bank and tell them to open a savings account for you. you can open a savings account as a foreigner, there is no problem with that. I did that before moving to the UAE.

[forgot to add this] When I moved I had a savings account, did not have a permanent visa and I got my salary directly to my savings account.

Then, just deposit the cheques in those machines and voila.

When your cheques get cleared you will owe me a 6 pack of Brava beer and good luck finding those


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can go to the issuing bank and cash them at the counter with id. You do not need an account, and it is nothing to do with your visa. 
Or you can go to EmiratesNBD and open a basic account with a visitor visa and deposit the cheques.
Banks do not care where the money came from.
Do not leave it too long as cheques are only valid for 6 months.


----------



## anne_m (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you Canuck_Sens & wandabug - will definitely try what you have both suggested. Was thinking my only option was to try and bank them in the UK (& lose out on fx) or to have worked for the last three month for free :-/ neither option is overly appealing as I'm sure you'll understand


----------

